# Masonic Flask..Is it real?



## Cj. (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm posting pictures of a flask that my friend found a while back. He said it was found under the floor of an abandoned house. Anyway I was hoping with a little bit of help to identify if it's authentic or not. I will attach pictures thanks for any help or insight. -cj


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 24, 2021)

Looks like a repro. Can you show the base and neck clos-up.


----------



## Cj. (Jan 24, 2021)

*There is a crack from top down side. Thanks for your help.*


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 24, 2021)

Sure  it appears to be a reproduction.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 24, 2021)

Cj. said:


> View attachment 217734
> 
> *There is a crack from top down side. Thanks for your help.*


That is a reproduction if it was real it would have a scar on the bottom


----------



## sandchip (Jan 25, 2021)

I agree with it being a reproduction.  In addition to what's been mentioned, the color is another red flag as well.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 25, 2021)

Not Crude enough to be real. to smooth. Just my opinion. LEON.


----------



## Cj. (Jan 25, 2021)

Thanks for all your comments, I have learned a lot of interesting history while researching this. I think your absolutely right. I appreciate your friendly and knowledgeable forum.


----------



## east texas terry (Jan 25, 2021)

Has very ware on the high points of the bottle  Sill nice


----------



## mike garrett (Jan 27, 2021)

repro all the way.


----------

